# [FreeNAS] I can not install FreeNAS on HP ProLiant DL580 G7



## artclub (Dec 19, 2013)

I can not install FreeNAS on HP ProLiant DL580 G7. Need your help!


inquiry. CDB 12 00 00 01 00 00
Cam status:CCB request completed with an error 

Error 5, Retries exhausted


----------



## chatwizrd (Dec 19, 2013)

*Re: [FreeNAS] I can not install FreeNAS on HP ProLiant DL580*

This forum is for FreeBSD not FreeNAS.


----------



## trh411 (Dec 19, 2013)

*Re: [FreeNAS] I can not install FreeNAS on HP ProLiant DL580*

When I Google'd your error, it seemed to be related to USB. Not sure if you are attempting a USB install or not (you did not say), but maybe you have a bad USB mem stick? Folks on the FreeNAS forum should be able to help you.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 19, 2013)

*Re: [FreeNAS] I can not install FreeNAS on HP ProLiant DL580*

PC-BSD DesktopBSD *FreeNAS* NAS4Free m0N0WALL pfSense ArchBSD kFreeBSD JabirOS topics


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 19, 2013)

*Re: [FreeNAS] I can not install FreeNAS on HP ProLiant DL580*

Topic closed.


----------

